# rat pup



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

heres the rat pup my p,s got tonight


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

a mangled body


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

check out the heart


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

another


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

here you can see the skull


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

heres another of the skull ans a bit of fur


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

the first bite was the best , the leader of my little shoal bite half the face off


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

thats fucked up man







doesn't matter if the pup was dead or not.just feed them some mice or something.not a freaken dead pup.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

you got fuckin problems man. you obviously only bought your p's for their reputation. get ready to be throttled by the other members


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

P.Piraya said:


> thats fucked up man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Take it easy fella, he said it was a "Rat pup" It was a baby rat. Which in my eyes, is just as alright as feeding a mouse.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

ohh if thats case.sorry for the derail.thought he meant it was a runt of an actual litter of dogs.


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

not a dog, rat pup, they are the same size as a hopper but with less hare


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

That's sad, i wouldnt have done that, it was only a pup,at least let it grow up.


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> That's sad, i wouldnt have done that, it was only a pup,at least let it grow up.


 it was already dead, bought if form the lfs. i like them at this size because they are 3- 4 inches with little hair


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

he got messed up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one word


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

he looked cute, LOOKED........


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hey.. where can you get those? I wanna try this









if it was dead.. then I suppose that it makes it better.....
BUT, as far as ethics goes, it really shouldn't make a difference if its a rat or a dog pup, as your submission that its ok to kill a rat pup is prejudiced based on value that it gives you. Like if its a cute dog, then you will like it and give preferential treatment over a rat, but it the grand scheme of things, it really shouldn't be any different... just my rant


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Mate you shouldn't be feeding them a cute dead rat pup.

Feed them Goldfish or as I use dead white bait or chicken fillets.

Thanks

EddC


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

st.anger said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > That's sad, i wouldnt have done that, it was only a pup,at least let it grow up.
> ...


 oh,aite then,NICE


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

What's with all the flaming??? he fed his Ps a DEAD rat pup, what's so wrong with that? even if it were alive, what's the diference between this and an adult rat?

Sheesh, some people are just morons.

-st.anger: that's some serious damage your Ps did, nice







.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kill all rats!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Gotta love our little killers!!!!


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I too don't understand why people are freaking out. It was dead and a freakin rat! Hate those things, nobody is complaining about the mice feeding videos.....whats the difference?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The title clearly said "Rat pup - before and after shots"...
What the hell did you expect to see???

This continuous moaning about gory pics and video's is really getting old - the topic titles are usually descriptive enough, so it's not that you're tricked into something: if you don't like what you know you're about to see when clicking the link, simply don't click the link.
This board would be a much better place without all that needless whining and bitching...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i think of it this way..mouse,rat,bird,fish or what ever is ok to feed piranha.. it could be sick at times but at least the animal that is killed is dieing to keep another alive...


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

P-Power said:


> hey.. where can you get those? I wanna try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 check your petlands
glad some people liked the pics


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow some people never learn about these kind of threads. he can feed his fish whatever he wants, don't look if you don't want to see. with that being said, nice carnage. i am surprised they only ate that little of him. how large are your Ps?

Joe


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I think its outstanding!!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice







Should make a video next time though


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have yet to try feeding them anything other than feeders..
is there a trick to it? like starving them etc..


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

This forum rocks








Next time have a video of the feeding


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I have yet to try feeding them anything other than feeders..
> is there a trick to it? like starving them etc..


 i dont starve mine, thats probably why they didint eat all of it.


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

Wow! I've always wanted to try feeding my piranhas (1 caribe, 2 super-reds, all ~4->5") a live mouse, but I think I'll wait until they get a bit bigger...I don't want them trearing off a leg or two and leaving the mangled mouse still alive.


----------



## Enjiohc (Nov 4, 2003)

wow. i for one definately like the pics. how big were your p's, how many, and what size tank?


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

there are 4 RBP rangeing from 4 -5" and the tank is 70gallons
here they are just scroll down the first time the pics didnt load


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

God..feed the damn thing some goldfish or something..


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Lol i wanna see a vid of this =P


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I need to try that with my large rhom!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Ive fed my p's many of rat-pups.

You feed them to snakes, so why not fish?

Great pics, i wanna make a vid of it soon too.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I dont feed them to anything..


----------



## triangularteeth (May 28, 2004)

feed your piranhas what every f*cking thing you want but please do not expose such disgusting







photos on this forum again. This is not the way a fish keeper should behave!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> The title clearly said "Rat pup - before and after shots"...
> What the hell did you expect to see???
> 
> This continuous moaning about gory pics and video's is really getting old - the topic titles are usually descriptive enough, so it's not that you're tricked into something: if you don't like what you know you're about to see when clicking the link, simply don't click the link.
> This board would be a much better place without all that needless whining and bitching...


amen my brother


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

triangularteeth said:


> feed your piranhas what every f*cking thing you want but please do not expose such disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like thepack quoted judazzz the name of the thread tells you whats in it, write a letter too the discovery channel next time you see some lions destroying a zebra because they will care about your letter as much as i care about you post. i posted those pics for every one that like P carnage not for the ones that dont, thats why the title says rat pup before and after, next time it will be a vid, so theres your warning not too watch it.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

st.anger said:


> triangularteeth said:
> 
> 
> > feed your piranhas what every f*cking thing you want but please do not expose such disgusting
> ...










if you dont like, then dont look...simple as that


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

dude that is some sh*t














i love it


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

check ou my feeder shrimp robbing away this mouse baby from my P's!


----------



## triangularteeth (May 28, 2004)

st.anger said:



> triangularteeth said:
> 
> 
> > feed your piranhas what every f*cking thing you want but please do not expose such disgusting
> ...


 Yea, it is that simple "if you don't want to see, don't look at it" but i wanted to express my thoughts about feeding mamals to piranhas. I do understand you about the discovery channel. But it is the nature and you cannot interfare the flow of the natural life, like you cannot stop a lion killing a zebra, or you cannot stop the piranhas in the amazon from eating a bird, because they do not have another choice. But in the home aquariums you've got the option to feed you piranhas things that look more like a food! I want the piranha hobbiests do not turn into killing maniacs. Please be a bit like an aquarium hobbiest. These are just fish and treat them as fish not as the means that relieves the killing desire! It that simple.


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

camotekid said:


> check ou my feeder shrimp robbing away this mouse baby from my P's!


 what kind of shrimp is that?
cool pic


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

triangularteeth said:


> st.anger said:
> 
> 
> > triangularteeth said:
> ...


 i hear lots of people talking about not feeding mamals too Ps yet most of these people feed beef heart from time too time, same thing as a rat/mouse form time too time. they are all mamals just rats/mice fit in our tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

triangularteeth said:


> st.anger said:
> 
> 
> > triangularteeth said:
> ...


 Who are you to decide how a hobbyist should behave? Because you don't like it, it's the norm all of a sudden?? You decide that feeding rodents is unacceptable, and that's how it is???
Too bad it doesn't work like that. I think we're all mature enough to make decisions for ourselves, and there's no need to justify them because someone happens to disagree.

Whatever someone wants to feed his piranha's (or pets in general, for that matter), it's his/her choice. It's not up to you or anyone else to tell what is right and what is wrong...


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hmmm
I don't understand how some people go and buy the most vicious killing machine fish with big razor sharp teeth that maul their prey, and cry that some people feed them animals. Hmmm.. sounds fishy to me


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i would think that most anything that looks like a piranha can take down looks like

food to them. so i dont see anything wrong with throwin in a rat pup now and then


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

triangularteeth said:


> feed your piranhas what every f*cking thing you want but please do not expose such disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First things first, you stated in another reply that you just wanted to give everyone your point of view on feeding p's mammals, but where in the above quote do you say anything besides the "pictures are disgusting."

Second
becuase he feeds his fish a DEAD rat you are accusing him of buying his piranhas soley for thier killing ability??? If you really want to save rats why dont you go start a crusade against rat traps or something







... Then you go as far as saying that this isnt the way an aquarium hobbiest should behave???? As an aquarium hobbiest you want to try your best to have your fish grow up large and healthy and one of the ways to do this is through a varied diet and I dont see why a DEAD mammal should not be part of this varied diet

You joined a site call piranha fury, what were you expecting??? A shoal of rbp's crunching down ruthlessly on some romaine lettuce or a tomato? ???? If you were looking for that why dont you try

www.pacupansies.com









-DaN


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow that is serious carnage... Defineatly not my cup of tea, mostly cuz I'd be scared of the Ps getting sick from the fur. Every P owner does not have to accept what others feed their Ps, but I don't think any of us have the right to judge each other. I'm sure in the dry season a piranha wouldn't hesitate to take out far more disturbing things than a rat pup. Sweet pics, I'm horrified, but strangely amused


----------



## antizero (Feb 12, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with this.










And the last time I checked, feeding dead food to a pet doesn't have much to do with a "killing desire"...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lets get this thread back on the road..anymore negative remarks i will close up shop...thnaks


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

that is some crazy sh*t


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

my sister breeds rats for my old red tail boa i gave her and the rats just had

some babies







sorry now camera though but i dont think i will happen

anyway she lives to far to just go get a rat pup


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok thanks for the photos ... Not







Now a video of the fury would been sorta cool.


----------



## triangularteeth (May 28, 2004)

Ok guys, may be I was wrong in trying to express my thoughts. You understand everything wrong.

Fristly Judazz, I am not trying to decide how a piranha hobbiest should behave nor I don't want the people on this board know me I am an opposer to piranha hobbiest. Cos I am not. I am a pirana keeper too .

Secondly Indecisive, I was aware of this site's content when I was registering. But to be honest, I couldn't be presumptuous enough to think about this much brutality! May be someday I would try to feed a pup to my 3 red.

Ok sorry from everyone, this is your hobby and you can do whatever you want.
My way of behaving was the result of shock infront of the pics of the carnaged pup. that is all.

well, I got a gold fish waiting to be carnaged. Wish him luck in my reds tank.









I hope we are still friends.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

well.. they are piranhas... and it was the mouse vids that really inspired me to get piranhas.
In fact, this thread inspired me to buy a rat pup too.
I have pics and vids here.


----------

